# no spark and burning up coils



## glordel (Sep 21, 2005)

I have a 16 hp 401707 0131 motor it was giving to me so not sure what has been done to it wasnt getting any spark put a new switch and selinoid in it hooked wires back up the way they were burnt out coil got another coil still now spark after going over wiring burnt coil out again I am not sure how to wire the coil in with points ( where all the wires go ) it had a wire from condenser coil and a black wire attached to a yellow wire comming from the switch all on one screw could use all the help i can get in the wiring department thank you


----------

